
What is Zcash? - impostervt
https://www.bitcoinbeginner.com/blog/what-is-zcash/
======
matt_the_bass
Radiolab did a fantastic episode about the zcash creation:

[http://www.radiolab.org/story/ceremony/](http://www.radiolab.org/story/ceremony/)

